# What is comparable to Asbestos Shingles



## Terminallance

Replacing an Asbestos roof, and the woman doesn't like presidential architectural shingles. To me, Asbestos is virtually indestructible so what would our modern equivalent be? This is an insurance claim. I've thought maybe slate?


----------



## roofermann

Concrete tiles.


----------



## Ditizan

Titan-zink from Rainzink (seam roofing).


----------



## OldPro

Concrete tiles are most similar


----------



## nancy421

*Re*

Concrete tiles can be a good replacement as they are durable and look beautiful.


----------

